# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  I make miniatures ready for 3D print.

## Ludwik

Hi,i'm illustrator and 3D modeler,I make miniatures ready for 3D print. 
I'm looking for commision.

Portfolio: https://www.artstation.com/ludwik

contact me via:ludwiklukaszewski(AT)gmail.com

----------


## Ludwik

I am again available for new commissions

----------


## Ludwik

Hi,i'm illustrator and 3D modeler,I make miniatures ready for 3D print.
I'm looking for commision.

Portfolio: https://www.artstation.com/ludwik

contact me via:ludwiklukaszewski(AT)gmail.com

----------


## Ludwik

I am again available for new commissions

----------


## Ludwik

I Am again available for new commissions!

----------

